# 2005 SE-R Production #'s??



## jjgoat (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone know where to find the production #s for the 2005 SE-R?
Specifically a red automatic? I was hoping to show that this car was produced in very limited quantities in able to justify diminished value on an insurance claim I am working with. Some asslick road rage puke hit my car last week, only $400 dmg but it needs some repainting done on the doors, etc.


----------

